# Horns Down



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Boy did he screw up and came within 25 yards of me. I grunted and he crashed through the thicket towards me.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A real stud for sure.
Congratulations to you.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Awesome deer!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Congrats on the deer and the old Horton did the job..👍


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats. Stud for sure.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Great Buck, Congratulations


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Nice deer, what county did you find him ??


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Very Nice Buck!!! Way to get it done!!!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats 👍


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Great Buck!!! This is why bowhunters wait for the week before and the week after HALLOWEEN!!! Trick or treat!!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Licking


Ron Y said:


> Nice deer, what county did you find him ??


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Licking


Ron Y said:


> Nice deer, what county did you find him ??


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Congrats! Nice buck.Shaun.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome buck. Congratulations


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow nice job. I’d be proud to display him


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------

